# Rooster fighting, comb injury?



## brookeee2013 (Sep 22, 2012)

I thought I had 2 hens and a rooster, but I had two roosters and I hen. Well long story short, my favorite little rooster's comb got pretty bad messed up. It was covered in dry blood. Well the scab came off and now part of his comb is missing. Will it grow back?


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

Not likely to grow back. He'll just be a bit more unique.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Bird_slave said:


> Not likely to grow back. He'll just be a bit more unique.


 he is now a rough tough roo


----------

